# Compacta ( hygrophillia corymbosa) ok for an Aquarium or



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I personally haven't kept Hygrophila corymbosa 'compact' yet, but I've heard of plenty of people that have kept it for years so I am pretty sure it is a true aquatic plant (meaning it can spend it's whole life completely submerged underwater). I believe it can be grown emersed as well (give plants time to convert before seeing new growth, old leaves may melt during this process).


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

I have kept "compacta". I agree with what WaterLife said above.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Easy plant to grow in an aquarium. Should thrive in low light, low tech as long as there are enough nutrients in the water column. 

A pretty weedy plant, grows quickly. That is, it spreads quickly but stays compact at 6'" tall. Under low light it can grow a little taller so beware.


----------



## Goldsaum82 (Oct 30, 2015)

They're definitely aquatic plants. Here's a picture of my Hygrophila Corymbosa that I bought from Petsmart about 6 weeks ago (it came in one of the pre-cultured gel tubes). It's currently thriving in my 20G long high-tech tank. It took about 2-3 weeks before it converted to submerged growth and began throwing out new leaves. It's definitely one of my favorite plants. It's also very easy to propagate. I've already started 2 new plants from simply cutting off the top 3" and planting them in the substrate.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Goldsaum82 said:


> They're definitely aquatic plants. Here's a picture of my Hygrophila Corymbosa that I bought from Petsmart about 6 weeks ago (it came in one of the pre-cultured gel tubes). It's currently thriving in my 20G long high-tech tank. It took about 2-3 weeks before it converted to submerged growth and began throwing out new leaves. It's definitely one of my favorite plants. It's also very easy to propagate. I've already started 2 new plants from simply cutting off the top 3" and planting them in the substrate.


Too weedy for a high tech I would have thought. Must need 2x week trimming!


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

OK Thanks everyone. I am going to open the tube and plant it in my tank. 

Petco has me scared ever since they sold me the Peace Lilly as an aquarium plant under a made up name.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Straight shooter said:


> Too weedy for a high tech I would have thought. Must need 2x week trimming!


The compact version isnt weedy because it stays short and gets bushy, although it can grow pretty fast under high light/co2. Also can be propagated very easy.

This one is about 3-4 months old, started out with just 2-3 leaves, grown under 120 PAR. Sorta hard to tell in the pic but if you look at the nodes, it can now be divided into probably 6 or 7 individuals by gently pulling it apart.












Great mid ground plant.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh ok. I thought it bushed up super quickly, same growth rate as regular variety only outwards, not upwards. 

Good example of 3-4 months growth, thanks.


----------

